# BBT Charting help



## bernie25uk (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been ttc for 3 years and this is my first month of charting. I have read basic information about it but I dont know what pattern I can expect. Here is my pattern so far, I didnt start till day 5.

Day 1
Day 2
Day 3
Day 4
Day 5 35.7
Day 6 35.2
Day 7 35.2
Day 8 35.9
Day 9 36.1


Thanks


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

How long is your cycle? im charting using www.fertilityfriend.com i've found it really good i have a 32 day cycle AF is due tomorrow i ovulated on day 20 according to my chart... if you use the link i've provided you just plot you temp on each day it does the line for you and puts the coverline in and tells you what date you ovulated on and everything... its fab i was using the kit from boots but i was getting into a mess over where to put the coverline  

My temp dropped on day 17 and 18 and did like a curve shape before shootting up.

Em x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Ideally you need to be charting your temps on a graph as just noting them down makes it difficult to analyse. It also makes it hard to see clear patterns and where your "coverline" would be ie the line where you can then see where temp drops below and rises above.

Your temps should dip just before ovulation and then rise following ovulation and remain elevated for the duration of luteal phase (from ovulation to period). If you were pg then your temps would remain higher. Your temp needs to be taken at same time, first thing in the morning before you get out of bed/do anything and after at least around 5 hours of sleep, basically basal temp is resting temp. You also need to take into account any alcohol, restless sleep, medications, illness and whether the temp was taken at different times as this can all effect charting.

You should also try to use a digital thermometer with 2 decimal places as this notes even the slightest shift eg 35.71, 35.79

Here's some info...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

You can buy kits from Boots which include the themometer, graph book and how to chart correctly. A good book is "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler and related website www.tcoyf.com

Hope that helps
Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------

